# 36"x18"x18" frog recommendations?



## epicfroglover99

Almost done setting up a bioactive enclosure with these dimensions. Didn't have a specific animal in mind when I was making it. The 18" height limits my options for tree frogs, but they are my favorite. Any ideas for some interesting frogs (or other amphibians/reptiles) that could thrive in a setup like this?


----------



## Imatreewaterme

What substrate is that? It looks like it might not be suitable for an environment that needs to maintain a high humidity. Typically people use ABG or other equivalent substrate for housing dart frogs as it is a well draining mix.

I house a pair of Tincs in an equivalent size vivarium, but you should probably make some changes to your enclosure if you decide to get some darts.

While I am not an expert on tree frogs, as you mentioned it would probably not be a great idea to try and house them in an 18 inch enclosure when they want to spend their time off the ground.

It would probably be best if you narrowed down what type of animal you want to house before you make adjustments to this enclosure so you can keep the husbandry for that animal in mind when setting it up.

Ricky


----------



## Socratic Monologue

Would you insert a photo of the viv directly into the post, please? The imgur one wasn't working.


----------

